# Ergon GE1 Factory oder Slim?



## Jesh (24. Februar 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich finde leider keine Maßangaben der beiden Versionen. Die Beiträge hier im Forum helfen mir leider auch nicht weiter da die Wahl der richtigen Version wohl sehr individuel ist.

Ich habe recht kleine Hände. Trage meist Handschuhe in M und bin 167cm groß. Mein Fahrstil würde ich als Enduro einschätzen...

Also nehm ich jetzt die normalen oder die Slim? Sind die die normalen breiter oder länger als die Slim? Wäre für eure Hilfe dankbar.

lg

Jesh


----------



## wubu (26. Februar 2017)

Ich habe über Google in 10 Sek. die Herstellerempfehlung für die Größe gefunden.... 

Wobei die völlig unwichtig ist, entscheidend ist das persönliche Griffgefühl! Ich habe Handschuhgröße 10/XL und fahre am komplett starren HT die normalen GE1, wegen Dämpfung und weil beim Gerüttel vorn die dickeren Griffe besser in der Hand liegen und ich mehr Kontrolle habe. Am AM-Fully fahre ich die GE1 Slim, weil ich da das direktere Griffgefühl erheblich besser finde, da empfinde ich die anderen als zu dick.

Geh in einen Laden, nimm beide in die Hand und kauf die, die sich besser anfühlen oder wenn du lieber online einkaufst, bestell beide und schick die unpassenden zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (28. Februar 2017)

Hallo @Jesh

der GE1 und der GE1 Slim sind beide gleich lang. Der Unterschied besteht, wie der Name bereits verrät, lediglich im Umfang/Durchmesser. Wie du vermutlich bereits festgestellt hast, haben wir den GE1 auf der Eurobike 2016 mit einer weiteren Gummimischung vorgestellt. Diese Variante trägt den Zusatz "Factory", da sie bislang nur von unseren Ergon Factory Ridern gefahren wurde. Erkennbar ist der GE1 Factory an seiner leicht transparenten Gummimischung in schwarz oder orange. Im Vergleich zur normalen GE1 Gummimischung ist diese besonders bei Nässe noch griffiger. Außerdem hat sie bessere Rebound-Eigenschaften, d.h. die Dämpfung und damit der Komfort sind nochmals höher.

@wubu hat das schon absolut zutreffend verfasst:
Mit Hinblick auf deine Handschuhgröße "M" wird dir der GE1 Slim vermutlich mehr zusagen wird. Jedoch ist es immer ratsam die Griffe im Geschäft einmal in die Hand zu nehmen. Die Verpackung ist extra so entwickelt, dass du dies problemlos tun kannst, um dir vor dem Kauf einen bestmöglichen Eindruck von den Griffen machen zu können. Schwankst du zwischen beiden Größen, musst du abwägen, ob du lieber mehr Dämpfung und Komfort durch mehr Gummi haben möchtest (wähle hier den dickeren GE1) oder doch lieber ein möglichst direktes Lenk- und Greifgefühl bevorzugst (wähle hier den dünneren GE1).

Viele Grüße aus Koblenz!


----------



## Ralfpr (11. März 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich hatte mir die GE1 EVO Factory gerade erst bestellt weil ja auch mit dem tollen weichen "Gelkissen" bzw. dem weicheren Kernmaterial
geworben wird. Nun ist das leider, sorry, totaler bullshit.
Solange die Griffe nicht moniert sind, geben Sie tatsächlich an der bezeichneten Stelle mehr nach und sind weicher. Wie Ergon selbst sagt,
ist an dieser Stelle der Kunststoffkern weicher und gibt nach.
Wenn allerdings der Griff am Lenker montiert ist, wars das auch mit nachgeben. Dann füllt die Lenkerstange der Griff vollständig aus und er ist überall gleich hart.

Also reiner Verkaufsnepp !!

Gingen sofort wieder zurück.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (19. März 2019)

Hey Ralf,
da musst Du unseren Verkaufstext falsch verstanden haben. 
Wir verwenden keine Geleinlagen oder "_Gelkissen_" im GE1 Evo. Wir verwenden für den Griff nur einen Compound (Verbundstoff) und es gibt keinerlei zusätzliche Einlagen.
Das unten gezeigte Bild zeigt (grün) den Innenkern. Die schwarze Outline zeigt den Griffcompound, der auf dem Innenkern aufliegt und 
durch diesen ein Verdrehen oä. verhindert wird.





(Abb.: GE1 Evo Detailskizze)

Leider kann ich – oder können wir – Dein Statement "_totaler Bullshit_" schwer nachvollziehen, freuen uns aber zu jeder Zeit über konstruktives Feedback und Statements zu unseren Produkten – positiv wie negativ.

In jedem Fall aber aussagekräftig und fundiert, damit wir mit dem Feedback auch arbeiten können.

LG, Niels


----------



## Ralfpr (19. März 2019)

Hallo Nils, 
Sorry dann korrigiere ich mich. 
Nicht Geleinlagen, sondern die angepasste Wandstärke im Innenkern. 
Die Zone 5 auf dem Bild der Verpackung. 
Sobald der Griff montiert ist gibt an diesen Stellen nichts mehr nach.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (19. März 2019)

Auch da muss ich Dich leider korrigieren.

Ich war extra nochmal in der F+E, bei unseren Ergonomie-Spezialisten und dem Produktmanager. Alle bestätigten mir auch meine persönliche Wahrnehmung.

Die auf der Verpackung unter Punkt 5 gekennzeichnete Eigenschaft kann sehr wohl wahrgenommen werden (Auf dem Foto unten nochmals durch Ellipsen markiert!) und zeigt auch deutliche Unterschiede zu den Stellen, an denen der Griff-Innenkern die normale Wandstärke aufweist. Bei der Stealth Version unten sind die Bereiche auch erkennbar, wenn man genau hinschaut (In der Slim Version, daher kleiner in den Griff-Abmessungen!).

LG, Niels


----------



## Ralfpr (19. März 2019)

Hallo Nils, 
ich wiederhole mich gern. 
Solange der Griff nicht montiert ist lässt sich v.a. die äußere Stelle mit dem Daumen deutlich leichter eindrücken. Sie ist also weicher... oder hat mehr Dämpfung. 
Steckt der Griff aber auf dem Lenker so gibt dort nichts mehr nach. 

Das kann jeder selber ausprobieren. 

Ich habe nur meine persönliche Erfahrung 
geschildert.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (19. März 2019)

Wir haben Dich richtig verstanden, Ralf. 
Und ja dass das so ist, ist auch vollkommen logisch, da der Innenkern leichter nachgibt, insofern nicht verbaut am Lenker.
Aber den nichtmontierten Zustand kannst du komplett vernachlässigen und dieser ist absolut irrelevant!



 

Die beschriebene "angepasste Dämpfung" ist definitiv da und wahrnehmbar. 
Vielleicht nimmst Du diese nicht wahr, weil der Unterschied sehr geringfügig ist?

Natürlich ist das Deine ganz private, subjektive Erfahrung. Gut dass Du diese kundtust, denn so können wir unsere Produkte stets verbessern. Feedback bedeutet aber nicht immer einen Mehrwert für den Hersteller.

Darüberhinaus erscheint Deine obige erste Aussage "in Stein gemeißelt" dh. unumstößlich und vor allem allgemeingültig und wirft ein negatives, nicht der Wahrheit entsprechendes Licht auf den Griff.
Nicht nur dass die Aussage auch wenig mit dem Thema zu tun hat, welche Dicke des GE1 der bessere sei, und mit diversen "Verbalentgleisungen" gespickt ist.

LG, Niels


----------



## sendit89 (16. August 2019)

@Ergon_Bike Ich fahre aktuell die GE1 an meinem Rad in der Standardgröße. Nach 5 Tagen Saalbach hatte ich so schmerzen und meine Sehnenscheiden an beiden Händen sind stark entzündet. Handgröße habe ich ca.9.

Sollte ich lieber auf die GE1 Slim wechseln oder was empfehlt ihr? Derzeit kann ich kaum noch richtig zugreifen. Es gab leider viele Bremswellen und ich fahre recht schnell und Sprunglastig.

Bisher bin ich auf beiden Rädern mit den GE1 immer recht zufrieden gewesen und hatte so etwas noch nicht.

Wäre super wenn Feedback dazu käme. Danke


----------



## Ergon_Bike (22. August 2019)

Hi @sendit89 ,
das klingt schon schmerzhaft. Darf ich fragen, welche Lines Du vornehmlich gefahren bist?

War zuletzt in Saalbach recht zufrieden mit den GA2 FAT, die mir durch das mehr an Dämpfung (33cm Greifdurchmesser) dort sehr gut taten (Handschuhgröße 8.5-9.0). Im Vorjahr bin ich allerdings mit dem GE1 EVO Factory sehr gut gefahren.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sendit89 (22. August 2019)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Hi @sendit89 ,
> das klingt schon schmerzhaft. Darf ich fragen, welche Lines Du vornehmlich gefahren bist?
> 
> War zuletzt in Saalbach recht zufrieden mit den GA2 FAT, die mir durch das mehr an Dämpfung (33cm Greifdurchmesser) dort sehr gut taten (Handschuhgröße 8.5-9.0). Im Vorjahr bin ich allerdings mit dem GE1 EVO Factory sehr gut gefahren.
> ...


HI,
ich bin eigentlich alle Lines im ständigen Wechsel gefahren, deshalb kann ich dies nicht so genau definieren. Leider gab es unzählige Bremswellen die wohl meinen Händen nicht gerade gut getan haben.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (22. August 2019)

Ja, daher würde ich auch erstmal hier nochmal dasselbe Setup testen, damit Du sicher sein kannst, dass es an den Bremswellen lag.
Wie erwähnt, helfen mir da gut die GA2 FAT.


----------



## Antlion90 (26. August 2019)

Ich war auch zwei Tage in Saalbach im August diesen Jahres unterwegs. Für Testzwecke zuerst noch mit meinen alten dünnen Hope Griffen und anschließend mit den GD1 Factory, war schon vom greifen viel angenehmer und durch die konische Form viel besser im Gefühl und der Dämpfung im Außenbereich der Grifffläche. 
Saalbach Allgemein mit den ganzen Bremswellen kann man getrost vergessen, da helfen die Griffe nur noch bedingt etwas. Die schwierigeren Strecken wie die X-Line oder der Almstadl-Trail sind hingegen Bremswellen befreit, weil hier doch nicht so viele runter fahren.


----------



## sendit89 (26. August 2019)

Antlion90 schrieb:


> Ich war auch zwei Tage in Saalbach im August diesen Jahres unterwegs. Für Testzwecke zuerst noch mit meinen alten dünnen Hope Griffen und anschließend mit den GD1 Factory, war schon vom greifen viel angenehmer und durch die konische Form viel besser im Gefühl und der Dämpfung im Außenbereich der Grifffläche.
> Saalbach Allgemein mit den ganzen Bremswellen kann man getrost vergessen, da helfen die Griffe nur noch bedingt etwas. Die schwierigeren Strecken wie die X-Line oder der Almstadl-Trail sind hingegen Bremswellen befreit, weil hier doch nicht so viele runter fahren.


 Ja die Trails (X-Line und Bergstatdl) waren dagegen wunderbar


----------



## Ergon_Bike (27. August 2019)

Antlion90 schrieb:


> Ich war auch zwei Tage in Saalbach im August diesen Jahres unterwegs. (...) anschließend mit den GD1 Factory, war schon vom greifen viel angenehmer und durch die konische Form viel besser im Gefühl und der Dämpfung im Außenbereich der Grifffläche.



So solls sein. 



Antlion90 schrieb:


> Allgemein mit den ganzen Bremswellen kann man getrost vergessen, da helfen die Griffe nur noch bedingt etwas. Die schwierigeren Strecken wie die X-Line oder der Almstadl-Trail sind hingegen Bremswellen befreit, weil hier doch nicht so viele runter fahren.





sendit89 schrieb:


> Ja die Trails (X-Line und Bergstatdl) waren dagegen wunderbar



Hab ich auch so erleben müssen, zumal beide aber auch arg gebeutelt wurden durch das Unwetter eine Woche vor'm Glemmride. 
Aber die Locals haben das ja wieder gut beisammen bekommen bis Festivalstart. Bergstadl ist und bleibt mein Fav dort.


----------



## xrated (25. Januar 2020)

Wieviel Grad Backsweep macht das eigentlich aus bei den GE1 ? Hab die GA2 und bei Touren fehlt ein wenig Backsweep trotz 9 Grad Lenker.
Und sind die GE1 Slim dünner als die GA2 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (27. Januar 2020)

xrated schrieb:


> Wieviel Grad Backsweep macht das eigentlich aus bei den GE1 ?



Hey @xrated,
da der GE1 die Ellbogen eher weiter nach vorne bringt, müsste Deine Frage heißen, wieviel "Foresweep" das ausmacht?
Den Winkel würde ich mit ungefähr 5° beschreiben. Letztlich müsste man das aber messen.




xrated schrieb:


> Hab die GA2 und bei Touren fehlt ein wenig Backsweep trotz 9 Grad Lenker.



Dann bräuchtest Du sehr wahrscheinlich einen Lenker mit mehr Backsweep.




xrated schrieb:


> Und sind die GE1 Slim dünner als die GA2 ?



Ja.

LG, Niels


----------



## xrated (27. Januar 2020)

Das Problem ist, fährt man Touren, braucht man mehr Winkel. Stellt man die Ellbogen nach oben im Gelände dann passt es wieder mit den 9°.
Und wenn man mit den Griffen tendenziell eher die Ellbogen aufstellt als bei den geraden Ergon dann könnte das vielleicht sogar wieder passen. Zuviel Backsweep am Lenker möchte ich auch nicht, weil 1. hat das im Gelände Nachteil und 2. meine ich wenn man mehr Backsweep am Lenker hat als man eigentlich braucht, ist das für die Handgelenke sogar noch schmerzhafter und genau im Gelände ist die Belastung am höchsten.
Bin sehr lange einen 740er mit 7° bei viel Geländeanteil gefahren der war genau richtig.


Weil die GE1 nach aussen hin breiter werden, müsste das ja den gesamten Backsweep vom Lenker ebenfalls erhöhen.


----------



## Antlion90 (28. Januar 2020)

xrated schrieb:


> Bin sehr lange einen 740er mit 7° bei viel Geländeanteil gefahren der war genau richtig.



Probiere doch mal einen breiten Lenker, ich bin 790 lange gefahren und jetzt auf ein 800er gewechselt. Bilde doch mal zwei Fäuste mit deinen Händen und halte sie nebeneinander und schau dir dann deinen Winkel vom Handgelenk an und jetzt geh immer weiter in die Breite mit den Fäusten. Du wirst sehen, dass die Breite hier mehr Einfluss auf den Winkel deiner Handgelenke hat als gedacht.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (28. Januar 2020)

@xrated , hast Du Dir unser neues Video zum GE1 Evo schon angeschaut, da ist der Griff (und seine Eigenschaften) gut erklärt.








xrated schrieb:


> Bin sehr lange einen 740er mit 7° bei viel Geländeanteil gefahren der war genau richtig.



Wie @Antlion90 schon erwähnt hat, würde ich persönlich mal einen breiteren Lenker ausprobieren (vielleicht auch erst 760mm/8° bzw. 9°) Ich fahre zB. 760mm + 780mm mit 8° Backsweep (und an beiden Rädern den GE1 Evo Factory).

LG, Niels


----------



## xrated (28. Januar 2020)

Bietet der Factory denn nicht mehr Komfort sondern nur mehr Grip?

Für überwiegend touren braucht man eigentlich nicht so einen breiten Lenker aber ich fahre mit 760mm/9° bereits das breiteste was für mich gerade noch ok ist. 
780 ist mir zu breit und da kommt man auch an Bäumen schlechter vorbei. Mit 1,76 und knapp über 70kg bin ich ja auch kein Riese.
Dazu kommt noch, je breiter der Lenker desto mehr Backsweep braucht man. Bei 710mm hatte ich mal einen Lenker mit nur 5° der auch gut passte.

Bedenken muss man halt auch noch das die Backsweep Angaben der Hersteller teils deutlich daneben liegen, festgestellt z.b. bei Spank 777 oder einem Kalloy 780er Lenker. Die haben real deutlich weniger Backsweep als andere.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (28. Januar 2020)

xrated schrieb:


> Bietet der Factory denn nicht mehr Komfort sondern nur mehr Grip?


Weicher ist er schon.Dazu bediene ich mich mal unseres GE1 Evo Factory Katalogtextes... ?

"Die Oberflächentextur ist jetzt noch griffiger und der Rubber-Compound weicher, bei gleichbleibend präzisem Griffgefühl."



xrated schrieb:


> Für überwiegend touren braucht man eigentlich nicht so einen breiten Lenker aber ich fahre mit 760mm/9° bereits das breiteste was für mich gerade noch ok ist.
> 780 ist mir zu breit und da kommt man auch an Bäumen schlechter vorbei. Mit 1,76 und knapp über 70kg bin ich ja auch kein Riese.



Dann macht 760mm doch Sinn. Alles darüber glaube ich eher nicht.


----------



## Orian (13. Oktober 2020)

@Ergon_Bike was hat bessere Dämpfung GA2 FAT oder GA3 Large? Da fehlt mir auch auf der Ergon Website  den Vergleich zwischen den Griffen (Durchmesser, Umfang)


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Oktober 2020)

@Ergon_Bike war das letzte Mal online am 25.09., meine Frage wurde auch nicht beantwortet. 
Dann wird es ohne Antwort wohl etwas von SQLab...


----------



## Ergon_Bike (14. Oktober 2020)

Orian schrieb:


> @Ergon_Bike was hat bessere Dämpfung GA2 FAT oder GA3 Large?



Der GA2 FAT. ✌



Orian schrieb:


> Da fehlt mir auch auf der Ergon Website  den Vergleich zwischen den Griffen (Durchmesser, Umfang)



Das wäre auch der berühmte Vergleich zwischen Äpfel und Birnen, @Orian .
Deshalb und vor allem damit keine falschen Vergleiche oder Schlüsse gezogen werden, geben wir dies nicht an. Zumal beim Umfang/Durchmesser dann immer der genaue Punkt angegeben werden müsste, an dem dem beides gemessen wurde. 😉




Trail Surfer schrieb:


> @Ergon_Bike war das letzte Mal online am 25.09., meine Frage wurde auch nicht beantwortet.



Bitte entschuldigt, aber ich war im Urlaub und meine Kollegin krankgemeldet.
Komisch dass in der heutigen Zeit nmd mehr wirklich Zeit zu haben scheint, obwohl wir in einer derart krassen Wohlstandsgesellschaft leben. 🙄



Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Dann wird es ohne Antwort wohl etwas von SQLab...



Dann würde ich dir vorschlagen dort im SQlab Herstellerforum mal eine Frage zu stellen...da bekommst Du – zumindest seitens SQlab – nie eine Antwort. Und das ist nicht erst seit vorgestern so. 😎

Falls noch weitere Fragen eurerseits bestehen, gerne fragen. Insofern wir können, antworten wir schnell und zuverlässig. ✌

LG, Niels


----------



## Raggygandalf (12. März 2021)

Ist der GD1 Evo eigtl dünner als der alte GD1. Gefühlt fühlte sich der alte besser und leicht dicker an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (12. März 2021)

Mir taugt der alte besser. ☝🏻


----------



## sendit89 (12. März 2021)

Raggygandalf schrieb:


> Ist der GD1 Evo eigtl dünner als der alte GD1. Gefühlt fühlte sich der alte besser und leicht dicker an.


Habe eher andersrum das Gefühl


----------



## Ergon_Bike (15. März 2021)

Raggygandalf schrieb:


> Ist der GD1 Evo eigtl dünner als der alte GD1. Gefühlt fühlte sich der alte besser und leicht dicker an.



Das müsste ich in der Entwicklung in Erfahrung bringen, @Raggygandalf , insofern wichtig für Dich.




Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Mir taugt der alte besser. ☝🏻





sendit89 schrieb:


> Habe eher andersrum das Gefühl



Ihr seht selbst an dieser Stelle, wie unterschiedlich wir und unsere Vorlieben sind. Immer schwer da die goldene Mitte zu treffen.


----------



## UlleVollePulle (20. Oktober 2021)

Hallo, ich habe an meinem Trek Fuel EX5 mit einer Aluminium bar mit 15m rise und 750er weite, GA2 fats dran. Allerdings habe ich langsam das Gefühl dass ich, 86 Kilo 190 langsam breitere Lenker brauche. Ich habe beim Bikepark Besuch jedes Mal schmerzen in den Händen.. nehme alle Trails mit, wenn auch nicht mit full Speed. Sollte ich auf die GE1 EVO Factory wechseln. Riesige Hände habe ich nicht.


----------



## trialsrookie (21. Oktober 2021)

UlleVollePulle schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe an meinem Trek Fuel EX5 mit einer Aluminium bar mit 15m rise und 750er weite, GA2 fats dran. Allerdings habe ich langsam das Gefühl dass ich, 86 Kilo 190 langsam breitere Lenker brauche. Ich habe beim Bikepark Besuch jedes Mal schmerzen in den Händen.. nehme alle Trails mit, wenn auch nicht mit full Speed. Sollte ich auf die GE1 EVO Factory wechseln. Riesige Hände habe ich nicht.


Ein breiterer Lenker ist sicher einen Versuch wert, wobei ich bei 190 mit 760-780 sehr gut klarkomme. Interessant wäre bei einem Tausch vielleicht einer mit zusätzlichen Dämpfungseigenschaften (was ich so im Kopf habe: OneUp in Carbon oder Spank Vibrocore in Alu).

Wie genau (und wo) äußern sich die Schmerzen? Ich mag falsch liegen, aber wenn das im Bikepark auftritt würde ich zuerst nochmal beim Setup der Gabel anfangen (insbesondere wenn ähnlich wie zuvor Bremswellen Teil des Problems sind). GE1 Evo Griffe dämpfen ganz gut (ich fahre sie auch), aber die Möglichkeiten der Dämpfung sind dann im Verhältnis doch gering (vor allem dämpfen die GA2 fat sicher auch gut). Gabel, Reifen(druck), wohl auch Lenker (s.o.) haben da mehr Einfluss. Ev. hast du auch einfach zu viel Druck am Lenker und könntest mehr Gewicht über die Pedale aufs Tretlager bringen. Nur gut gemeinte Ideen, ich will dich nicht (ganz) von den GE1 abhalten


----------



## UlleVollePulle (22. Oktober 2021)

trialsrookie schrieb:


> Ein breiterer Lenker ist sicher einen Versuch wert, wobei ich bei 190 mit 760-780 sehr gut klarkomme. Interessant wäre bei einem Tausch vielleicht einer mit zusätzlichen Dämpfungseigenschaften (was ich so im Kopf habe: OneUp in Carbon oder Spank Vibrocore in Alu).
> 
> Wie genau (und wo) äußern sich die Schmerzen? Ich mag falsch liegen, aber wenn das im Bikepark auftritt würde ich zuerst nochmal beim Setup der Gabel anfangen (insbesondere wenn ähnlich wie zuvor Bremswellen Teil des Problems sind). GE1 Evo Griffe dämpfen ganz gut (ich fahre sie auch), aber die Möglichkeiten der Dämpfung sind dann im Verhältnis doch gering (vor allem dämpfen die GA2 fat sicher auch gut). Gabel, Reifen(druck), wohl auch Lenker (s.o.) haben da mehr Einfluss. Ev. hast du auch einfach zu viel Druck am Lenker und könntest mehr Gewicht über die Pedale aufs Tretlager bringen. Nur gut gemeinte Ideen, ich will dich nicht (ganz) von den GE1 abhalten


Top dank dir, ja habe auch schon überlegt auf die vibrocore 780er bar hoch zu gehen. Da brauche ich auch nicht auf nem 35mm stem zu wechseln wie bei der OneUp Carbon 😬 habe mir die neue Fox 34 Factory gezogen. Bin mal gespannt ob es damit besser wird. Stelle die und den hinteren Dämpfer erstmal richtig ein und versuche mehr Druck auf die Beine zu bekommen. Wenn es dann noch nicht besser wird hole ich mir denke ich die Vibrocore Oozy mit 25mm Rise und 780er breite. Wenn’s zu breit ist kann Mans ja noch schneiden.. bestellen tue ich die GE1 Factorys mal, kann man j immernoch zurückschicken wenn es nicht passt 😜


----------



## Ergon_Bike (26. Oktober 2021)

Moin @UlleVollePulle ,
bitte entschuldige die späte Response hier, aber ich bin erst in dieser Woche wieder im Office und habe jetzt erst Deine Anfrage entdecken können. Danke für Dein Verständnis.



UlleVollePulle schrieb:


> Trek Fuel EX5 mit einer Aluminium bar mit 15m rise und 750er weite, GA2 fats dran.


Vielleicht liegt es an der Einstellung zwischen Lenker und Sattel und dort besteht ein gewisses Offset, welches dazu führt, dass Druck auf Hände und Handgelenke ausgeübt wird, was in der Folge Hand- oder Armpump erzeugt. Evtl. brauchst Du auch einen Griff mit weniger Dämpfung. Bei mir ist es zB. so, dass es mir mit dem GA2 FAT im Bikepark ähnlich geht.



UlleVollePulle schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich langsam das Gefühl dass ich, 86 Kilo 190 langsam breitere Lenker brauche. Ich habe beim Bikepark Besuch jedes Mal schmerzen in den Händen.. nehme alle Trails mit, wenn auch nicht mit full Speed. Sollte ich auf die GE1 EVO Factory wechseln. Riesige Hände habe ich nicht.


Das würde ich Dir ebenfalls raten bei einer Körpergröße von 1,90m. Dürfte ein deutlich entspannteres Lenkverhalten generieren.



trialsrookie schrieb:


> OneUp in Carbon oder Spank Vibrocore in Alu)


Der zusätzliche Flex eines Carbonlenkers könnte hier ebenfalls Abhilfe schaffen.



trialsrookie schrieb:


> Wie genau (und wo) äußern sich die Schmerzen? Ich mag falsch liegen, aber wenn das im Bikepark auftritt würde ich zuerst nochmal beim Setup der Gabel anfangen (insbesondere wenn ähnlich wie zuvor Bremswellen Teil des Problems sind).


Sehe ich ähnlich. Immer erst jede andere Fehlerquelle ausschließen bzw. die Quelle der Schmerzen bestimmen. 



trialsrookie schrieb:


> GE1 Evo Griffe dämpfen ganz gut (ich fahre sie auch), aber die Möglichkeiten der Dämpfung sind dann im Verhältnis doch gering (vor allem dämpfen die GA2 fat sicher auch gut).


GE1 fahre ich ebenfalls persönlich und habe mit diesen Griffen in Verbindung mit dem Factory Compound keine Probleme. Selbst in Rennen nicht. Und ja, ich muss @trailsrookie recht geben, der GA2 FAT hat eine höhere Dämpfung als der GE1...und deshalb mutmaße ich, dass die Fehlerquelle an anderer Stelle zu suchen ist.



trialsrookie schrieb:


> (...) Gabel, Reifen(druck), wohl auch Lenker (s.o.) haben da mehr Einfluss. Ev. hast du auch einfach zu viel Druck am Lenker und könntest mehr Gewicht über die Pedale aufs Tretlager bringen.


Das sind auch meine Eindrücke. Kannst Du dazu bitte mal ein Foto Deines Bikes senden – seitlich fotografiert, möglichst waagerecht. Danke für Deine Mühen.



trialsrookie schrieb:


> Nur gut gemeinte Ideen, ich will dich nicht (ganz) von den GE1 abhalten



All good. Ich bin eher dankbar, dass Du geantwortet und und versucht hast zu helfen.

LG, Niels


----------



## UlleVollePulle (27. Oktober 2021)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Moin @UlleVollePulle ,
> bitte entschuldige die späte Response hier, aber ich bin erst in dieser Woche wieder im Office und habe jetzt erst Deine Anfrage entdecken können. Danke für Dein Verständnis.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UlleVollePulle (27. Oktober 2021)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Moin @UlleVollePulle ,
> bitte entschuldige die späte Response hier, aber ich bin erst in dieser Woche wieder im Office und habe jetzt erst Deine Anfrage entdecken können. Danke für Dein Verständnis.
> 
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, habe die Gabel nochmal neu eingestellt aber daran kann es nicht liegen, auf den örtlichen downhill trails habe ich trotz Bremsen Umstellung, korrekter Handhaltung und Gabeleinstellung noch Leichte Handgelenkschmerzen, die im Park dann wohl sehr stark werden würden ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UlleVollePulle (27. Oktober 2021)

UlleVollePulle schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, habe die Gabel nochmal neu eingestellt aber daran kann es nicht liegen, auf den örtlichen downhill trails habe ich trotz Bremsen Umstellung, korrekter Handhaltung und Gabeleinstellung noch Leichte Handgelenkschmerzen, die im Park dann wohl sehr stark werden würden ..


Der ergon Sattel hat auf jeden Fall schonmal bei den Gesäß Schmerzen geholfen


----------



## Ergon_Bike (27. Oktober 2021)

UlleVollePulle schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1362247



Hast Du ggf noch ein anderes Bild anhand dessen man Deine Einstellungen besser ersehen kann (Stichwort "waagerecht von der Seite aufgenommen"), um die Lenker- und Sattelstellung besser erkennen zu können in punkto Vor-/Nach-Neigung. Ich habe dazu versucht mal die Perspektive Deines Bildes anzupassen, aber das bringt nur im Punkt der Sattelneigung ein wenig Aufklärung.



Mich interessiert in erster Linie der Punkt, wie Du auf dem Sattelsitz und wie Du den Lenker greifst. Um dies aus der Ferne "erkennen" zu können und eine bessere Vorstellung, als aus Deiner Beschreibung zu bekommen.

Sicherlich ändert die folgende Aussage nichts primär erst einmal nix am Arm- und Handpump, aber es macht anhand des gedrehten Bildes den Eindruck, dass die Sattelneigung nicht ausreichend scheint und Du den SAG (Negativ-Federweg) nicht mit in Betracht gezogen hast.

Leider erkenne ich die Lenkerstellung nicht richtig, anhand derer ich evtl. den Grund für Deine Beschwerden hätte erkennen können.

Vielleicht ist es Dir möglich das Rad nochmal erneut von der Seite zu fotografieren (möglichst im 90° Winkel). Danke für Deine Mühen.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (15. November 2021)

Hallo! 
@Ergon_Bike könnt ihr mir nen Tipp geben wie ich erkennen kann welchen GE1 EVO ich vor mir liegen hab? An meinen Ghost war von Werk der GE1 verbaut und nun möchte ich den in einer anderen Farbe ans neue Bike schrauben.
Aber ich weiß nicht ob der nun regular oder slim ist.
Gibt's da evtl ein MAß an dem ich das erkenne?
Gruß aus dem Harz 👋🏻


----------



## Ergon_Bike (18. November 2021)

Hey @Trailbiker82 ,
die Factory Compounds erkennst Du am Zusatz "*frozen*". Dieser Namenszusatz beschreibt auch das Aussehen des Compounds, das bei unseren Factory Varianten quasi als "gefrostet" angesehen werden kann, also leicht milchig/transparent ist.
Soviel zu Deiner ersten Frage.


Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> @Ergon_Bike könnt ihr mir nen Tipp geben wie ich erkennen kann welchen GE1 EVO ich vor mir liegen hab?


Am Besten postest Du kurz ein Foto, das sagt immer mehr als Tausend Worte. 



Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> An meinen Ghost war von Werk der GE1 verbaut und nun möchte ich den in einer anderen Farbe ans neue Bike schrauben.


Das kann fast nicht sein, wenn es sich um ein Komplettrad mit Erstausrüsterware handelte.
Dann ist es höchstwahrscheinlich eine OE Version unserer GE1 Evo Griffe gewesen, der als OE Version dann GE10 oder ähnlich lautet, also eine zweistellige Zahl in der Nomenklatur aufweist.



Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Aber ich weiß nicht ob der nun regular oder slim ist.
> Gibt's da evtl ein MAß an dem ich das erkenne?


Diese Frage kam schon öfter auf und isst aber jedesmal schwer zu beantworten beim GE Griff, da dieser nicht nur konisch sondern unterschiedlichen Formen folgt, dh. nicht ausschließlich rund oder konisch ist.

Die Frage kam hier im Forum bisher nicht nur einmal auf. Während zum Beispiel die Unterschiede beim GA2/GA2 FAT in punkto Greifdurchmesser bei etwa 30mm (GA2) und 33mm (GA2 FAT) liegen, wobei dies auch an einem bestimmten Punkt der Greifposition gemessen wurde, kann man dies so beim GE1 nicht allgemeingültig sagen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte mit meinen Antworten schon ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel bringen.

LG, Niels


----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. November 2021)

Moin! Danke für deine Antwort!
Ich glaub schon das es ein GE10 war aber dem originalen GE1 schon sehr ähnlich bzw gleich.
Mittlerweile weis ich das es ein slim war.
Hab mir auf Verdacht und unter Berücksichtigung meiner Erfahrung den slim in rot geordert. 
Eine sehr geile Farbe und vom Gefühl her perfekt.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (22. November 2021)

Gut, dass sich das Problem für Dich verflüchtigt hat. 
Weiterhin Alles Gute und bleib gesund. ✨


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

